# What's the furthest you've ever planned in inspection?



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

XXcross? All 4 pairs? Maybe planned the whole F2B in inspection?

Mine was just a simple keyhole Xcross


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> XXcross? All 4 pairs? Maybe planned the whole F2B in inspection?
> 
> Mine was just a simple keyhole Xcross



i think i must have planned f2b a couple of times, when first block was already solved probably.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 14, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i think i must have planned f2b a couple of times, when first block was already solved probably.



F2B when 1 move block, and tried to predict co. Failed though. Thought it was U/headlights but it turned out to be T/blinkers. So f2b.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2015)

XXcross on my pb single of 8.27.


----------



## cashis (Jan 14, 2015)

2nd pair, 1st was already solved & wasn't disturbed by cross


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, I inspected to solve the entire cube once, it might have been a blindfolded solve 

But in a legit sighted solve, the farthest I've ever inspect was probably only 1 F2L block


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 14, 2015)

Cross.


----------



## kcl (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been able to see the entire f2l a couple times.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't think I've ever seen full F2L. Done F2L minus last pair a few times.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 14, 2015)

probably an edge. I'm not good at this sort of thing.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 14, 2015)

waffle=ijm said:


> probably an edge. I'm not good at this sort of thing.



yeah, i hear you only relying on lookahead these days.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 14, 2015)

for petrus: EO+3x2x2
for zz: EO+3x2x2
for heise: EO+3x2x2
for cfop: 2 cross edges, and putting the cross on D


----------



## christmasx2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Cross.


----------



## Carbon (Jan 14, 2015)

xxxcross in my 5.05pb single


----------



## lerenard (Jan 14, 2015)

X-cross with CFOP, 2x2x3 with Petrus. I don't plan every single move though, just generally where pieces will be, if that makes since. It lets me plan more.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 14, 2015)

All the way till OLL. Insanely easy scramble, though.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 14, 2015)

The whole cube...

It was a 3BLD solve though.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've never really gotten an incredibly stupid scramble, but I think I've been able to look into the third pair before.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> The whole cube...
> 
> It was a 3BLD solve though.



lolol


----------



## Genesis (Jan 14, 2015)

Until second f2l pair with cfop, knew where third pair was around

2X5 block for 7x7


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 14, 2015)

but seriously, I think I've seen Left Block + 2x2 on the right block during inspection a couple of times.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 14, 2015)

2-3 F2L pairs.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw cross + 2 pairs during inspection on this solve.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jan 14, 2015)

First two blocks.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 14, 2015)

First 3 F2L pairs and the 4th was just an easy insert


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 14, 2015)

I've had some easy x-crosses where I could blindfold solve the x-cross and the first pair. I've seen to 3 pairs but only in stupid cases that I won't count.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2015)

Cubeshape and CO


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Cubeshape and CO



Whoops I totally forgot that other events exist too.

Furthest I've planned on:
2x2: the whole thing
4x4:I think first 2 centers
5:2x3 center block
6: 3/4 of a center
7: idk
Skewb: layer +intermediate case
Mega: Star


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw the entire F2L on this scramble, and I had another scramble recently where I think I saw the entire F2B minus one edge (DL).


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> I saw the entire F2L on this scramble, and I had another scramble recently where I think I saw the entire F2B minus one edge (DL).



DL? You mean DR? Or did you do the right block before the left?


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> DL? You mean DR? Or did you do the right block before the left?


I think the first block except DL was solved, so I planned the second block (it was an easy second block) and then did the last edge afterwards.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 14, 2015)

Probably XEOCross, but that particular solve wasn't that good


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 14, 2015)

3 pairs probably, I can't remember ever doing the whole F2L.


----------



## jms (Jan 14, 2015)

I've seen the whole cross a few times.

Normally I can see maybe 2 or perhaps 3 edges of the cross.

/must practise


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 14, 2015)

An XXcross, but both pairs were already made, I just had to save them. I am better at going far into a solve on big cubes. I did 3 bars of the first center on 6x6 all planned before. I usually have two every time, and on 5x5 I always have the first center and then a bar for the second.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 14, 2015)

CoenRox36 said:


> Full average of 100 on 1x1



What if it pops?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 14, 2015)

5x5: the first center
7x7: 3x5 block
idk about other events


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 14, 2015)

These days I can see cross+1 90% of the time but I can also predict where the next pair will be but in actual solves I just lookahead and dont see that in inspection.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 14, 2015)

EOLine and one 1x2x2, predicting the position of the missing pair


I also onelooked a 2x2 once, but it took alot longer than 15s


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 14, 2015)

Whole F2B plus 2 out of 4 CO  was a 10


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 14, 2015)

On clock I managed to track most of the "edges" to get a 6.06.

For 3x3 I have gotten to 2nd pair. 

For 4x4 just the first two centers.

5x5 is one center

6x6 is like, 3/4 of a center

7x7 is like two 1x5 bars.

Skewb was one looked but I turned slow at nats.

Pyra was.. I don't know I don't do pyra.

Megaminx was the star and first pair of f2l

Square-1 was... I don't know what to say about it.

2x2 was a one look.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 14, 2015)

3x3: I think I did 3 pairs once, but I'm not sure. (2 move x-cross I think)
2x2: one look
4x4: f3c
5x5: centre
6x6: idk
7x7: idk
Skewb, one look
Pyraminx: one look
Mega: 4 of the star


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2015)

entire solve

speedbld


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 14, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> I also onelooked a 2x2 once, but it took alot longer than 15s



for a second i thought you meant a 2x2 block on a 3x3


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 15, 2015)

The first move.

From there on, it's all unplanned... Is this bad?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2015)

First two pairs I think, when cross was either solved or one move.


----------



## GG (Jan 15, 2015)

3x3; xxcross, and where the third pair would be


----------

